# The 12 days of Chavmas



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

...Click Here... Sound On 

:lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

like it


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Don't like it.
Wobby


----------



## thewaltons (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm chuckling in my hotel room with my hubby at heathrow airport. Going to Cyprus for christmas with Mum and Dad and needed a laugh after the M25 in pea soup this evening!!!!!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Please don't make me go to Youtube again it takes me hours then to get off it. Funniest ever is hysterical dachshund walking with booties. Thought it was so funny I pee'd myself - well have got to that age! 8O 



Greenie!


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Motorhomersimpson said:


> ...Click Here... Sound On
> 
> :lol:
> 
> MHS...Rob


Gordon Bennett Rob, I have reason to believe that you may "be losing it". :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jock.

P.S. Did you see the one about the "totally insufficient dowry"?


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

JockandRita said:


> P.S. Did you see the one about the "totally insufficient dowry"?


Hi Jock,

No I hadn't seen it, but have now :lol: :lol: :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

JockandRita said:


> Motorhomersimpson said:
> 
> 
> > ...Click Here... Sound On
> ...


Yes and I'll never order buttered chicken again without remembering it and then I saw this one >click> and this one >click<


----------

